# Tetra Cube



## tlatch89 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey guys just giving an update on my tank. Did some trimming on the amazon sword plant in the back, hoping it will fill in the background soon.

3 gallon filtered & heated cube w/ betta.
Flourish comprehensive, flourish excel, flourish root tabs, fluval stratum substrate
3w led light
-anubias
-anubias petite
-water wisteria
-java fern
-java moss
-marimo moss balls
-amazon sword
-"lucky" bamboo


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks nice and clean.


----------

